# Tohatsu-Motor



## pechi24 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

will mir evtl. kurzfristig einen 5PS Tohatsu Motor kaufen. Taugen die Motoren was? Bin mir etwas unschlüssig weil die ja noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt sind.

Der 2 Takter würde 749 und der 4 Takter 799 kosten.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr schnell antworten könntet, da ich etwas unter Zugzwang bin.


----------



## Seehund (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Hallo Pechi24

ich habe selber über 10 Jahre zwei Tohatsu-Außenbordmotoren für meine Schlauchboote gehabt. In all den Jahren gab es keinerlei Probleme. Aber es kommt vielleicht auch etwas auf die Pflege an. In jedem Herbst, wenn die Boote aus dem Wasser gekommen sind, wurden die Motoren in einer Großen Mülltonne mit reichlich Süsswasser gespült. Alle zwei Jahre wurden sie von einem autorisierten Mechaniker durchgesehen und überprüft.

Abschließend kann ich diesen beiden Motoren eine absolute zuverlässigkeit bescheinigen. #6 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## pechi24 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Schonmal danke,

finde vor allem den Preis von 799 Euro für einen nagelneuen 4-Takter sehr verlockend. Mir wurde heute erzählt, dass es die Motoren erst seit zwei Jahren gibt. Das kann nach deinen Ausführungen ja gar nicht stimmen.


----------



## Fischbox (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Moin |wavey: 

Hab von Tohatsu noch nix schlechtes gehört. 4-Takter für 799 Tacken?! Keine Frage, greif zu!

Wie kommst Du bei Deinen tollen Fangfotos eigentlich auf den Namen "Pechi"?


----------



## basswalt (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

die gibts schon recht lange. hatte auch mal einen. problemlos in der regel. 
das wäre wirklich ein super preis... den würd ich mir mal näher anschauen....


----------



## pechi24 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Wenn es nichts negatives zu berichten gibt, werde ich wohl zuschlagen.

Hat mit meinem Nachnamen zu tun, bist übrigens nicht der erste mit der Frage ;-) Muss die Seite mal wieder überarbeiten, gibt wieder ein paar neue Fische.


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Moin |wavey:
> 
> Hab von Tohatsu noch nix schlechtes gehört. 4-Takter für 799 Tacken?! Keine Frage, greif zu!
> 
> Wie kommst Du bei Deinen tollen Fangfotos eigentlich auf den Namen "Pechi"?


800,- € Neu mit 2 Jahren Garantie für´n 5 PS  4 Takter is O.K.
Kannst nix falsch machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Der Motor  ist sicherlich das Angebot von Gründl? Wenn es der MF5AS sein sollte: Der Motor ist ok, hat jedoch nicht von Haus aus die "Bodenseezulassung" , die zunehmend in manchen Ländern verlangt wird, dadurch ist auch der Wiederverkaufswert niedrig (zumindest hier in Süddeutschland), wenn du ihn verkaufen willst (z.B. wenn du später auf einen PS-stärkeren aufrüsten willst), aber sollten das keine Kriterien für dich sein, wie gesagt, der Motor ist gut.

Petri von Toni


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

ich habe seit fast vier jahren einen 9,8 ps zweitakter und bis auf zwei neue kerzen musste ich nichts weiter investieren.
ich glaube auch mal gehört zu haben das tohatsu ein "ableger" von volvo-penta ist die ja auch immer gut gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Tohatsu ist auch Anbieter der viel Aussenborder für den professionellen Bereich anbietet, die haben soweit ich weiss sogar Dieselaussenborder im Angebot.
So ganz daneben können die dann wohl nicht sein.
Wobei bei jedem Aussenborder, egal welcher Marke zu bedenken ist, dass nur die entsprechende Pflege und keine zu lange Standzeiten ein langes Aussenborderleben sichern.
Gerade wenn der Motor wenig läuft, ist da nicht gut.


----------



## maxum (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tohatsu-Motor*

Hallo !!

Also die Tohatsu Außenborder sind wohl mal für die Japanische Berufschiffer entwickelt worden und erfüllen die S.O.L.A.S. Norm das heißt die springen bei extremen Bedingungen noch an etc. jedenfalls dürfen diese Motoren auf
  Rettungs und Bereitschaftsboote in der Berufsschifffahrt verwendet werden.
Ich glaube das sagt alles. Verschiedene Modelle gibt es Baugleich als Mercury Außenborder und die würden die nicht unter Ihrem Namen verkaufen wenn die Motoren nichts taugen.Ich selber kenne nur einen 15PS viertakter  in meiner Bekanntschaft welcher aber immer super anspringt und extrem wenig Benzin verbraucht.
Also ich würde zuraten zu dem Tohatsu!!

  Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------

